# the new app version keeps tracking location even if signed out?



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

the latest app version seems to be still tracking my location when I've quit the app even though it is supposed to stop tracking my location.

I signed out of the app and it kept tracking my location.

anyone else notice this?

seems a bit suspicious?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You gave it permission. I saw this when I switched to an android phone. That's is why you should have an Uber-only phone and turn it off at the end of your shift.

How did you spot it?


----------



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You gave it permission. I saw this when I switched to an android phone. That's is why you should have an Uber-only phone and turn it off at the end of your shift.
> 
> How did you spot it?


well, the only permission i gave it was to "use my location whilst app is on" that is all...

it now uses my location 24/7 even when app is off and I've signed out.

this under Apple terms of apps modus operandi is wrong and I would guess that under various state and federal privacy laws is also wrong.

I'm sure after Uber reaps the benefits of spying on us for enough time they'll come clean and say they've "fixed the bug" that did this?

.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

If you give permission, which you have to do explicitly on Android, you have kissed your privacy goodbye.

I know I gave permission to them, but how do you know they are actually doing it?

P.S. rider app is different. Only when app is on.


----------



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> If you give permission, which you have to do explicitly on Android, you have kissed your privacy goodbye.
> 
> I know I gave permission to them, but how do you know they are actually doing it?
> 
> P.S. rider app is different. Only when app is on.


i really have no idea what you are saying... sorry, are you drunk?

the permission states ALLOW APP TO USE MY LOCATION WHILE APP IS ON

.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I noticed the same thing after upgrading to new version yesterday. 
Are they going to collect information on surge hunters? Maybe.... If app off and waiting for surge, now they can see us. Possibly even use this behavior against us.
Big Brother business intelligence at work!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

So the app provided an off duty metric of 'Asian massage, 2.5 hours' even when you logged off?
How embarrassing.


----------



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I noticed the same thing after upgrading to new version yesterday.
> Are they going to collect information on surge hunters? Maybe.... If app off and waiting for surge, now they can see us. Possibly even use this behavior against us.
> Big Brother business intelligence at work!


This is it exactly.

or to get info to then use to make more money by selling it etc etc. the list is practically endless for vile little evil jerks.

.


----------



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

this is a class action lawsuit waiting to happen. 

ha ha.

.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

One solution is to completely slide the app out and terminate it instead of simply logging out and leaving it running.


----------



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> One solution is to completely slide the app out and terminate it instead of simply logging out and leaving it running.


i turn it off and log off... i have no idea what "slide the app out" is... is that an android thing?

do you mean delete the app every time i stop driving?

.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Instigator2000 said:


> i turn it off and log off... i have no idea what "slide the app out" is... is that an android thing?
> do you mean delete the app every time i stop driving?


I think he is referring to how you can kill processes that are still running in the background under Android.
You use the softkey that pulls up the running apps and on certain versions.. you "slide them off", essentially closing the app completely.
Other have an X you click to close, instead of sliding them across the screen.
It does not delete the app, only kill processes running in the background.

Sounds like you are using an Apple iphone.
Is it the one they issued to you or your personal iPhone?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

On iPhone here are both the rider and driver app messages if you turn off location services. You can still use the rider app, but not the driver app.

If you double click the home key, all your running apps show. To close one, swipe up.








But the real question is, can it access your location even if the app is off


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> P.S. rider app is different. Only when app is on.


Actually the Uber tracks Riders as well even when the Rider App is not running. A complaint has been filed by Electronic Privacy Information Center (EPIC) with the FTC on this. I've tried to bring it to EPIC's attention that Drivers have even less privacy under Uber's new Privacy Policy in the hope that it includes Drivers as well in the complaint.

Please read the thread:
*Uber's New Privacy Policy Admits That Riders (And Drivers) Have No Privacy*


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber is in the business of collecting data. It's big business! This should not come as a surprise to anyone. We are the one's who get to pay for all the used data while Uber spies on us during our off time. How does that make you feel?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

At the end of your shift go to

Settings>Privacy>Location Services 

Find Uber Partner and turn that puppy off!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I understand uber wanting to know where drivers and potential pax are so they can design better marketing strategies. 
Uber accesses our microphones as well. 
Why? 
There is nothing in the rider or driver app that needs a microphone as far as I can see.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> View attachment 13488
> View attachment 13489
> 
> 
> ...


*This answer is correct. For extra safety:*
Settings>Privacy>Location Services

Find Uber Partner and set it to "Never"!
_
(Sneaky Uber, you have to watch them every minute!!!)_


----------



## Tim L (Jun 28, 2015)

Just to clarify:
Old behavior Uber tracked your location only when "online"
New behavior uber tracks your location as soon as you open the partner app and until you close it, I.e. Force quit it. On the iPhone this is done by double clicking home button and swiping up to close the app. 

I wonder why Uber is doing this. They don't need to know my location unless I'm online. If I'm just check my earnings or something it shouldn't be tracking my location.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> I think he is referring to how you can kill processes that are still running in the background under Android.
> You use the softkey that pulls up the running apps and on certain versions.. you "slide them off", essentially closing the app completely.
> Other have an X you click to close, instead of sliding them across the screen.
> It does not delete the app, only kill processes running in the background.
> ...


I have android. What the hell is a soft key?


----------



## Caraandmia (Jul 26, 2015)

If you root your phone, use App ops.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have android. What the hell is a soft key?


The 3 buttons along the bottom, that are software based...
Depending on which version of Android, they will look differently.

Mine look kinda like this:
∆ - о - □
Back - Minimize/Home - Show Running Apps


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Instigator2000 said:


> the latest app version seems to be still tracking my location when I've quit the app even though it is supposed to stop tracking my location.
> 
> I signed out of the app and it kept tracking my location.
> 
> ...


Just kill the app when you are not using it. It's not that serious..


----------

